# Slingshot Of The Month - Feb 2013 - Discussion



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the place to talk about all things 'Slingshot of the Month' related for Feb 2013.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

i think you have picked a winner aaron


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

You know, there were quite a number of really good ones that I almost nominated instead. One of them was just nominated. Another is LittleBear's PFS that he made. And there were others. I hope that we get them all nominated so we have good voting choices!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Gonna be a tough month again.

You already nominated the one i yould have picked too Aaron, so still searching.

But i just had an idea, this month seems to go quite good, but especially at the beginning of the nomination i have the feeling a lot of cool slingshots are forgotten and people are generally not very enthusiastic with nomination (compared to voting for example)

So why not start a nomination thread direkly when the month begins (like you start the ssotm march 6 days ago) and if someone sees a newly presented catty that he likes he can nominate it right away before it gets forgotten. At the end of the month the thread is closed and a thread for the next month is opened and the week of voting begins at the same time.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I had thought of that, but people cannot nominate more than one. That means that if later in the month one comes along better than the first one, then you are stuck and the better one may not get nominated.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, thats a Problem


----------

